# Get rid of those pesky reflective strips!



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone else out there not too keen on the Schwalbe reflective strips on their Fat Franks & various 700c tires? Thanks to a link rustjunkie(Scott) sent me, there is an easy & painless way to rid yourself of this distraction. I still need to finish removing the residual silver, but the bulk of it is gone in just a few seconds


Just find where the reflective strip overlaps & carefully peel away...


----------



## sleepy (Jun 15, 2015)

Wrapping up the build of my '39 Rollfast.....just mounted a set of cream Fat Franks with that strip ....will have to give this a try!


----------



## bikewonder (Jun 15, 2015)

Pleas e post wht take soff the rest whn u can. Thanx


----------



## Duchess (Jun 15, 2015)

Worked on the Linus tires on my Iver. Not sure what to use on the residue, but it looks better even with just the strip gone.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 15, 2015)

I always get rid of those strips,sometimes they just start on their own . I can't remember exactly what was best for the residue. Seems I had the best luck with John Deere ultraguard for rubber.


----------



## sleepy (Jun 15, 2015)

Acetone?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 15, 2015)

I actually like the reflective bands- less obtrusive  than the lettering, and just might light you up if you are riding at night.  It's a modern world, so why try to ride with a candle lantern?


----------



## ssc (Jun 15, 2015)

I do not like the strip on my black fat franks, so I order them without the strip. I do not mind them on my crème FF's.

Regards, Steve


----------



## partsguy (Jun 16, 2015)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I actually like the reflective bands- less obtrusive  than the lettering, and just might light you up if you are riding at night.  It's a modern world, so why try to ride with a candle lantern?




If some people had it their way, we would be stuck in 1948. Nearly all of my great aunts and uncles died of cancers caused by their environment. We know better now. Medical care has improved. Cars are safer, more reliable, and more powerful. Sure they aren't easy to work on or stylish most of the time but it's a small price to pay to keep your head from flying through the windshield or the steering wheel jamming through your chest.

Asbestos is no longer used. People with mental disease and disorder are recognized and treated. We no longer have segregation.

Bikes are faster, lighter, go father, and safer with brighter lights and helmets.

As much as we all wax nostalgia, it wasn't all prefect back then.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2015)

I haven't tried this yet as I need to pick up one of these bodyshop pinstripe eraser pads, but here is a link Scott(rustjunkie) sent me showing how to remove the logo off the Fat Franks. I'm sure it will also work on my Little Big Bens.

Translated from a German site:
https://translate.google.com/transl...pic.php?f=4&t=8070&p=122153#p122153&sandbox=1


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't mind the reflective strips. Personally, the lettering and logos bother me more.

I think the deal with people being nostalgic, is that it seems like the good part of the past (style and simplicity) went obsolete with new technology, instead of integrating with it. I don't understand why we can't have modern technology and safety as part of something that is also stylish, simple, and built to last. 

Sometimes you get lucky and get the best of both worlds, though--like a 1960s Mercedes-Benz diesel automobile--they look like a 1950s American car with fins and lots of chrome, and they are simple and cheap to maintain. Plus, they get the same fuel economy (or better) as a modern car, and the engines last longer. But, they also came stock with disc brakes, front and rear crumple zones, rigid passenger compartment, collapsible steering column, padded dashboard, seat belts with shoulder straps, flexible knobs, 4-wheel independent suspension... I could go on and on.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2015)

In my case, I just want to build a rider that looks as close to original possible without breaking the bank. The Little Big Bens are great riding tires, with much better looking tread than the Electra Amsterdams (IMO). Most tend to go with the Electras because they have no strip or lettering to take away from the bike's "look". To me, the Little Big Bens with the strip & lettering removed is handsdown one of the best options when using newer clincher 700c wheelsets.


----------



## Duchess (Jun 16, 2015)

FWIW, my grandfather is 102 and doesn't understand why anybody outside of a museum would pay as much or more for the "old junk" he remembers over new equivalents that are generally much better. I'm not sentimental nor nostalgic either, but in spite of our educational system's best efforts, I am fascinated by history (and often prefer the aesthetic not out of romanticism, but out of my particular taste) and I like to share my enthusiasm however I can. People comment on the Iver, particularly the wood wheels, often and are always surprised that it's over a hundred years old. Because it's sort of a roving museum piece, I'd rather it look as period correct as reasonable. I have a bike with a 12V lighting system if I want to ride at night, anyway.

I second the Big Bens, though I have the regular on my mountain bike, they ride incredible and always astound me with their grip.


----------



## sleepy (Jun 16, 2015)

Duchess said:


> FWIW, my grandfather is 102 and doesn't understand why anybody outside of a museum would pay as much or more for the "old junk" he remembers over new equivalents that are generally much better.




LOL, my father will be 101 this year and he feels the same way.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for posting this mike. I have a set of creme franks with the reflective strip I would love gone. Maybe goo be gone to take the residue off? I'll try it this weekend. Rob.


----------



## Duchess (Jun 20, 2015)

Tried Goof Off on glue residue of Linus tires. Nope. But it did clean some minor stains off the sidewall, at least. And smell up my kitchen.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, I tried Goof Off too. Nada. Gonna pick up some thinner and see what happens.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 20, 2015)

I pulled the strips off some crème franks, no residue left. Maybe try warming the strip with a hair dryer before pulling?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 14, 2015)

Any updates on residue removal?  Are you guys working on these tires mounted and inflated?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 14, 2015)

You can use a steam cleaner, with detergent...


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 15, 2015)

What about using a soapy sos pad on the residue ?


----------



## squeedals (Jul 15, 2015)

All I can say is thank God some originals have survived. And with this post.........my new "I live for the CABE" moniker!

Don


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 15, 2015)

The thread mentions using nitrocellulose (gun cotton). Sounds dangerous.  Has anyone used an ease to obtain acetone or paint thinner that they recommend?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2015)

I haven't gotten around to looking for the chemical they mention. Probably not even legal in the US, much less California. I did pick up one of those pinstripe erasers.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2015)

...well get to it... at least 3 dozen members are waiting with baited breath waiting for your test results...


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 15, 2015)

All right guys, this is going to sound weird, but an Avon product called "skin so soft" will take off any glue residue from any surface with some repetition and it will leave things smelling nice and your skin soft too 
No joke, it works and no harm done to any surface that it is used on.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 15, 2015)

It’s been over a year since I used acetone on my Boa-G tires with no negative results except
that prolong sniffing has now made it possible for me to comprehend Dave & vincev’s  posts on the Cabe. 

Lately, I didn’t want to bother with the hassle of stripping .
So I bought a wally bike that came with a set of white tires size 26 x 2.35 similar to the “fat franks”
These tires have no reflective tape or annoying lettering. 
I also use the rest of the bike parts to replenish my own favorite bikes.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 28, 2015)

My strips came off clean.  Acetone didn't even touch the painted logos.  There seems to be a film over the lettering.
Back to the chemical drawing board


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 28, 2015)

Nick-theCut said:


> My strips came off clean.  Acetone didn't even touch the painted logos.  There seems to be a film over the lettering.
> Back to the chemical drawing board




Warm soap & water got rid of the film residue.

Good Luck !


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 28, 2015)

A hot steam cleaner with detergent in the steam tank will knock all the crap off...


----------



## sunbeam (Dec 3, 2017)

Great thread thanks for sharing all of the trials and tribulations! Will start on my Schwalbe delta cruisers tomorrow


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 7, 2020)

How about a method for a pair of Continental retro ride crème tires. I can’t find an overlap, these might be painted on.


----------

